# سؤال عن محرك الطائره الصغيره



## ميدو_2007 (22 مايو 2006)

هل يمكن ان نستعمل موتور مثل موتور الموتوسكل او الميكنه الصغيره فى تصنيع طائره صغيره؟


----------



## Tripoli (22 مايو 2006)

نعم فقط اذا كان الحجم صغير و الوزن خفيف و يعطي الباور المطلوب حسب التصميم.


----------



## ميدو_2007 (22 مايو 2006)

اجو العلم انه يتكون من بستم واحد فقط وسرعته ليست عاليه


----------



## ميدو_2007 (22 مايو 2006)

ارجو العلم انه يتكون من بستم واحد فقط وسرعته ليست عاليه


----------



## جاسر (26 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم

الدكتور محمد الجراح أستاذ جامعي أردني صنع طائرة UAV بمحرك
دراجة نارية, ذكرني سؤالك بهذا الرجل الفذ 

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## بهمن المهاجر (27 مايو 2006)

اسلام علیکم کیف نستطیع التحکم باطائره عن بع کیلو متر


----------

